

Ask HN: Feedback on my Idea? - bluerail

So, I am planning to build this tool for some days now but not sure whether similar app already exists or not.. Even if there isn&#x27;t, I doubt if there is audience for this concept..<p>Concept is : News Topic search:<p>A simple search box where you&#x27;ll enter a news topic and it provides a timeline of incidents related to the topic.. It&#x27;ll basically comes up with the news articles that surfaced and articles that are once trending and conclusion articles and more.. Search terms like &quot;Malaysia flight MH370&quot; &quot;Ebola Breakout&quot;<p>What do you thing of it? worth pursuing?
======
benologist
Google Trends does some of this -
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=microsoft](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=microsoft).
Letters on the chart are headlines. There's obviously tremendous room for
improvement!

~~~
bluerail
GTrends is more of a presenter in terms of providing the trends of a topic..
What I am saying is, say for example, If I search for Satoshi Nakamato it will
give me a timeline of worthy news articles that covered that topic right from
when it started to the recent one..

~~~
benologist
The chart is a timeline, the letters are worthy news articles. This is me
mousing over "F". You can adjust the dates too = start to finish.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ipzgu3k45vx9cii/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ipzgu3k45vx9cii/Screenshot%202014-08-14%2013.11.19.png)

------
bengali3
how would you differentiate from:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=ebola](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=ebola)

just more links to the articles?

------
sp332
Is this an aggregator of real-time news, or a curator of old news?

------
lutusp
> A simple search box where you'll enter a news topic and it provides a
> timeline of incidents related to the topic.

Ask yourself whether your app will do this better than Google does. This is
not to discourage you, but to ask some hard questions -- to succeed, your app
would have to produce something that Google's search engine cannot.

> What do you thing of it?

I _thing_ you need a better, more contextual, spell checker.

~~~
bluerail
First point, Hope so., I have decided to put on some additional features once
if this base concept is fine.

Second point, I thing you are right.. My mistake, Irony is doing this right
after reading this article
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8177997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8177997)

